# Manchester Open 2016 (UK)



## NevinsCPH (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm glad to announce that Manchester Open 2016 (UK) will be held in Buile Hill Visual Arts College, Manchester.

Registration will open on 4th December 7pm, competitor limit is 120.

Registration

UKCA Link

A total of 14 events will be held and reg fees are as follow
1-5 Events: £10
6-10 Events: £15
11+ Events: £20


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 4, 2015)

Cool. I dunno whether or not I'll make it to this one, considering my struggles getting to the last comp in Manchester, but I would like to go.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice to see another northern comp, thanks! But...... no bigBLD?  Could we maybe do that in parallel with FMC?


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 4, 2015)

My brother lives 20 minutes walk from there. Time for a family visit maybe.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 4, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> Nice to see another northern comp, thanks! But...... no bigBLD?  Could we maybe do that in parallel with FMC?



I would like to include bigBLD too, but this is one of the few northern comps so my main objective is to get the scene here up,, then eventually we can held more variety of events. In other words, it is water testing with northern region.


----------



## Jojasca (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey,
I'll be bringing my son along to this - he's 10 and this will be his first competition. I'm completely clueless about how this all works so I'm hoping you're a friendly bunch!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 4, 2015)

Jojasca said:


> Hey,
> I'll be bringing my son along to this - he's 10 and this will be his first competition. I'm completely clueless about how this all works so I'm hoping you're a friendly bunch!



Hi, I will send out emails to everyone as we're closer to the comp about how it runs. Everyone is friendly and I believe he will blend in well.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 4, 2015)

Jojasca said:


> Hey,
> I'll be bringing my son along to this - he's 10 and this will be his first competition. I'm completely clueless about how this all works so I'm hoping you're a friendly bunch!



Very friendly and helpful. There's usually a few first timers and hopefully some older cubers like myself so you'll have someone to talk to too.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 4, 2015)

Can't attend this one either, boooo


----------



## Berd (Dec 5, 2015)

Noooo, comps down south please!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 5, 2015)

Lol I'll actually be in the UK at that time  Can't make it to this though


----------



## Berd (Dec 5, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Lol I'll actually be in the UK at that time [emoji14] Can't make it to this though


Where are you going to be?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> Noooo, comps down south please!



You mean like Guildford, Harrow, WGC, Cuthbert's, Stevenage, Cambridge and unlike the only Northern Comp this year, TGN?

Edit - I'm not counting Edinburgh because surely you can't be upset that there was one Scottish comp this year.


----------



## Berd (Dec 5, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> You mean like Guildford, Harrow, WGC, Cuthbert's, Stevenage, Cambridge and unlike the only Northern Comp this year, TGN?
> 
> Edit - I'm not counting Edinburgh because surely you can't be upset that there was one Scottish comp this year.


No I mean like Hampshire south.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> No I mean like Hampshire south.



Organise one in the future then.


----------



## Berd (Dec 5, 2015)

NevinsCPH said:


> Organise one in the future then.


I'm gonna try to.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> I'm gonna try to.



I'll help! (Maybe)


----------



## matty (Dec 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> Noooo, comps down south please!



Nah, north ftw!

Defo going to this, need more northern comps


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh yeah, might as well ask as early as possible.

To anyone living down south (or even anywhere between where I live and Manchester) who is traveling by car, could I hitch a ride off you? I'll be willing to travel to where you live, so you wouldn't have to make any changes to your journey, and I'll throw in some money to cover petrol expenses if you want.

Bonus reward(s): My undying love, and I'll be your obedient slave throughout the entirety of the comp, and will do anything you say within reason. pls no bully


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 5, 2015)

registered! always happy about comps int' north


----------



## Kev43 (Dec 11, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> You mean like Guildford, Harrow, WGC, Cuthbert's, Stevenage, Cambridge and unlike the only Northern Comp this year, TGN?


To be fair all the UK comps announced for 2016 are in the north =D

I've registered! If anyone is going by car from London and wants to carpool and split the costs I may be interested too.

Also I'm all for a comp in Scotland, I've never been =D


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 11, 2015)

Kev43 said:


> To be fair all the UK comps announced for 2016 are in the north =D



That is true. I predict there will be far more South of the Watford gap than North of it in 2016 in the UK.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 13, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> That is true. I predict there will be far more South of the Watford gap than North of it in 2016 in the UK.



I thought that is the norm? I might be wrong though.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 13, 2015)

NevinsCPH said:


> I thought that is the norm? I might be wrong though.



Indeed it is.


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 16, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Oh yeah, might as well ask as early as possible.
> 
> To anyone living down south (or even anywhere between where I live and Manchester) who is traveling by car, could I hitch a ride off you? I'll be willing to travel to where you live, so you wouldn't have to make any changes to your journey, and I'll throw in some money to cover petrol expenses if you want.
> 
> Bonus reward(s): My undying love, and I'll be your obedient slave throughout the entirety of the comp, and will do anything you say within reason. pls no bully



My attendance is going to be a 50/50 chance, and if I do go it'll most likely be train this time :/


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 16, 2015)

I had confirmation that I can definitely go tonight. With luck I can now arrange a night out in Southport with friends and free accommodation too.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 22, 2015)

What do I do about bringing guests? My sister wants to come with me and my nephew, who I'm trying to convert to a cuber, wants to spectate at some point and would probably bring a parent.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 23, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> What do I do about bringing guests? My sister wants to come with me and my nephew, who I'm trying to convert to a cuber, wants to spectate at some point and would probably bring a parent.



Go ahead. As long as children are supervised by their parents/any adult.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 23, 2015)

NevinsCPH said:


> Go ahead. As long as children are supervised by their parents/any adult.



Excellent. Thanks


----------



## DuffyEdge (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey I can't make this anymore, sorry


----------



## Ollie (Dec 31, 2015)

Please add FMC, Square-1 and MultiBLD to my events please, why the pluck not


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Dec 31, 2015)

Can't make it anymore so please remove me


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 31, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Please add FMC, Square-1 and MultiBLD to my events please, why the pluck not





fabdabs1234 said:


> Can't make it anymore so please remove me



Done both.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ollie said:


> MultiBLD


Yay! 27+?


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 31, 2015)

And I can't either, sorry.


----------



## lejitcuber (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok I can finally go, and skewb yes, sub-10 here I come.

Also where is everyone staying?


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 31, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> And I can't either, sorry.



Done.


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 31, 2015)

I am still coming. So James could you please do nothing with my registration.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 31, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> I am still coming. So James could you please do nothing with my registration.



Done.


----------



## illius (Jan 1, 2016)

I cannot come anymore, I may not go to competitions until August, although there are some possibilities. I therefore would ask to be removed from the registration list. Thank you.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 2, 2016)

DuffyEdge said:


> Hey I can't make this anymore, sorry



Done.




illius said:


> I cannot come anymore, I may not go to competitions until August, although there are some possibilities. I therefore would ask to be removed from the registration list. Thank you.



How about your brother? I assume he's not coming since you're not?


----------



## illius (Jan 2, 2016)

NevinsCPH said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume you mean my father, and no, he is not coming either. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi. Can you add me to 2x2 please? You'll need someone to finish last, may as well be me.  Thanks.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 3, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Hi. Can you add me to 2x2 please? You'll need someone to finish last, may as well be me.  Thanks.



Done.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 4, 2016)

So anyone still looking for someone to share a hotel room with? Or got any spare space for me to sleep? Hit me up.

--

Practice has been going well. Feeling a bit confident for a sub-35 avg, but _not too confident_, since this'll probably be a many-comp-long goosechase for it, like when I was aiming for sub-40.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 7, 2016)

Could you please remove my registration as I can no longer attend :/


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 7, 2016)

BillyRain said:


> Could you please remove my registration as I can no longer attend :/



Done.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry Nevins but I'm dropping out too.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 8, 2016)

an english comp without billy and adam? is the world ending or something?


----------



## ronaldm (Jan 8, 2016)

And sorry, I won't be able to make it either


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 8, 2016)

Dang, all these cool people dropping out? Shame.


----------



## CHJ (Jan 9, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> So anyone still looking for someone to share a hotel room with? Or got any spare space for me to sleep? Hit me up.



I am, still available?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 9, 2016)

Can't come to this anymore either, sorry gang.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 9, 2016)

I swear that most of the posts in this thread are people saying that they can't come


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> I swear that most of the posts in this thread are people saying that they can't come



I can't come either.

Although I didn't register, so that doesn't really matter...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 9, 2016)

I feel I should register just so I can say I probably won't be going.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry to join the party, I also can't come :/


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 9, 2016)

CHJ said:


> I am, still available?



Yup yup, PM'd.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 11, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> Sorry Nevins but I'm dropping out too.







ronaldm said:


> And sorry, I won't be able to make it either






LucidCuber said:


> Sorry to join the party, I also can't come :/



done.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 11, 2016)

where are people staying? ^^


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 11, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> where are people staying? ^^



Me and CHJ are staying at the Copthorne Hotel. Dunno about everyone else.

By the way, let's hope they deliver my special request...


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 11, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> By the way, let's hope they deliver my special request...



Haha, this is great


----------



## ronaldm (Jan 14, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> By the way, let's hope they deliver my special request...



We really should all make this a thing whenever we book a hotelroom xD


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 18, 2016)

Please could I register for 6x6?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 23, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Please could I register for 6x6?



Yes you can. Your name please?


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 23, 2016)

NevinsCPH said:


> Yes you can. Your name please?


Mark Rivers


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 23, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Mark Rivers


Done buddy


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 23, 2016)

NevinsCPH said:


> Done buddy


Cheers, now I will have to practise it...


----------



## Kev43 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey Nevins can you please de-register me for pyra and clock ?

I was hesitating but I got my new 5x5 today so I'm going  Might be my last comp in the UK, too.. (not counting FMC Europe)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 23, 2016)

Kev43 said:


> Might be my last comp in the UK, too.. (not counting FMC Europe)



Ever? Oh noes! Different job?


----------



## Kev43 (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah I got a 2 year working holiday visa in Canada; I should be leaving London at the end of march so I'm very probably not here for Exeter! On the bright side I can go to US Nats this year


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 24, 2016)

I won't be there in time for FMC so could you take me off that list please. 

It's time to start thinking of goals.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 25, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> an english comp without billy and adam? is the world ending or something?



I changed my mind at 6am. I'll be there.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 25, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> I changed my mind at 6am. I'll be there.


Awesome! That would have been really weird, a comp with no Adam.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 25, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> I changed my mind at 6am. I'll be there.



Magic


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 25, 2016)

Kev43 said:


> Hey Nevins can you please de-register me for pyra and clock ?
> 
> I was hesitating but I got my new 5x5 today so I'm going  Might be my last comp in the UK, too.. (not counting FMC Europe)



done.



newtonbase said:


> I won't be there in time for FMC so could you take me off that list please.
> 
> It's time to start thinking of goals.



done.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 26, 2016)

OK. Goals. 
Pyraminx - get close to PBs (I think I fluked last comp)
OH - Sub 1:30 (I don't do OH)
2x2 - sub 10s single, sub 15s average
3x3 - sub 30s single, sub 40s average
4x4 - sub 2:10
5x5 - close to 5 mins, maybe PB
3BLD - don't go home crying


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 28, 2016)

Gonna have to be a late drop out for this one, sorry... We've been without water in the flat for 48 hours so I'm not even gonna be at home this weekend probably, never mind travelling or finding practise time


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 28, 2016)

This comp is cursed, I tell ya! Always things happening to divert cubers away from attending. Funny, there were a couple of things this week that almost stopped me from coming.

Still going through.


----------



## lejitcuber (Jan 28, 2016)

I am still coming and just some goals:

2x2: sub 2/sub 3
3x3: sub 9/sub 10.5 Final?
4x4: sub 45/sub 50
5x5: sub 100/ sub 110
7x7: sub 7/ sub 7
OH: sub 20/ sub 25
BLD: sub 2/ sub 3
Skewb: sub 2/ *NR* sub 3.8
Pyra: sub 3/ sub 4 Podium
MBLD: 3 out of 3
SQ1: sub 15/sub 20


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 28, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> Gonna have to be a late drop out for this one, sorry... We've been without water in the flat for 48 hours so I'm not even gonna be at home this weekend probably, never mind travelling or finding practise time



Don't worry about it man, take care.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 28, 2016)

lejitcuber said:


> I am still coming and just some goals:
> 
> 2x2: sub 2/sub 3
> 3x3: sub 9/sub 10.5 Final?
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 28, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> This comp is cursed, I tell ya! Always things happening to divert cubers away from attending. Funny, there were a couple of things this week that almost stopped me from coming.
> 
> Still going through.



I poured boiling water from the kettle all over my hand a couple of days ago and the competition was my first concern. Luckily I got to the cold tap quickly.


----------



## SenorJuan (Jan 28, 2016)

That's no way to warm up for the OH event.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 29, 2016)

SenorJuan said:


> That's no way to warm up for the OH event.





Spoiler


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 29, 2016)

SenorJuan said:


> That's no way to warm up for the OH event.



Ha ha. I nearly had to become a one handed specialist like yourself.


----------



## SenorJuan (Jan 29, 2016)

I just like having one hand free to scratch my head in bewilderment during solving.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 29, 2016)

Only goal:

Break Ricky's arm with a high five.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 30, 2016)

Pyraminx final (12 competitors) is at 16:40 then 6x6 at 18:00 - is that correct? Is there a break?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 30, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Pyraminx final (12 competitors) is at 16:40 then 6x6 at 18:00 - is that correct? Is there a break?



Yea it's a mistake, probably no break but time for unlikely over run of schedule.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 31, 2016)

3x3: comp pb single (sub 28), probably crappy average, dreadful final solve as a result of of a botched alg attempt.

Not too upset.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 31, 2016)

Congratulations on your sub 10 Isaac!

Hehehehe

And unlucky on no sub 10 single yet Eli...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> Only goal:
> 
> Break Ricky's arm with a high five.



He didn't turn up =(

The only decent high five I had this weekend was with myself when I got 1:34.xy 5x5 pb single.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 31, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> OK. Goals.
> Pyraminx - get close to PBs (I think I fluked last comp) Not that close but as expected
> OH - Sub 1:30 (I don't do OH) Nearly
> 2x2 - sub 10s single, sub 15s average Lucky 5.37 single,14.03 average
> ...



Results were good overall and it was a really enjoyable and well run comp. Thanks to the organisers.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 31, 2016)

I have heard rumours about James getting an 8.99+. Are they true? If so, unlucky James...


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 31, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> I have heard rumours about James getting an 8.99+. Are they true? If so, unlucky James...



I wasnt there but CHJ told me about it right after it happened and i heard adam greenwood cackling about it xD


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 31, 2016)

SirWaffle said:


> I wasnt there but CHJ told me about it right after it happened and i heard adam greenwood cackling about it xD



Oh well. I can imagine Adam laughing his head off about it.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 31, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> I have heard rumours about James getting an 8.99+. Are they true? If so, unlucky James...



That hurts me.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Oh well. I can imagine Adam laughing his head off about it.



Oh yes, true on both counts. It was hilarious.

I didn't laugh in front of James though.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 31, 2016)

Is it on film?


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 31, 2016)

dyk tamzin outhwaite?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Is it on film?



Who would film James?


----------



## chungdavi (Jan 31, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> I have heard rumours about James getting an 8.99+. Are they true? If so, unlucky James...


It is true, unfortunately.

By the way, it was a fun competition, many thanks to Nevins and Zak for organizing, and of course also to James and the team.
I'm sorry I made some judging and scrambling errors here and there, learned from the mistakes.


----------



## Kev43 (Jan 31, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> Oh yes, true on both counts. It was hilarious.
> 
> I didn't laugh in front of James though.


It' s a bit like witnessing this. You feel bad for him, but it's still funny, then you feel a bit bad for laughing, but when you think about it again you laugh harder.



Joke aside it sucks but it's going to make your next 6 even better


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 31, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> Who would film James?



Himself? Lol


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2016)

Kev43 said:


> It' s a bit like witnessing *hilarious video* . You feel bad for him, but it's still funny, then you feel a bit bad for laughing, but when you think about it again you laugh harder.
> 
> 
> 
> Joke aside it sucks but it's going to make your next 6 even better



I have laughed randomly several times since the incident in question.



Hssandwich said:


> Himself? Lol



No. How many British cubers in their 20s can you name who film their own solves?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jan 31, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> I didn't laugh in front of James though.



I laughed in front of James.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 31, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> No. How many British cubers in their 20s can you name who film their own solves?



One? James himself.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr35ovwJIQ0


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> One? James himself.



He doesn't like they way his nipples are captured poking through his t shirts for eternity.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 31, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> He doesn't like they way his nipples are captured poking through his t shirts for eternity.



That's a shame, so no video then. Did he skip?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> That's a shame, so no video then. Did he skip?



All I can remember is that he saw his 1st 2 pairs in inspection.

I was too busy laughing internally to take in any more information.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 1, 2016)

Great competition. Thanks again to Nevins and Zak for organising, plus the delegates and all others that were involved either by competing or judging. I managed to set 5 new PB's for myself so happy with what I achieved even if it's hardly upper-echelon stuff for others.

I see there's already at least one video with footage from this event on youtube too.

Don't really see me getting to the FMC as (currently) a CFOP-only guy. Looking forward to Exeter though if there's nothing before then. Finally a competition with less than a 2-3 hour drive.  Will suss out what to practice for that when the schedule gets released. (hint hint )


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 1, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> That's a shame, so no video then. Did he skip?



Fullstep, saw like 1.5 pairs in inspection. Wasn't sure where the corner for pair two would end up, just knew it would be top layer. Then easy insert, free pair, left fat antisune, U perm no AUF. Didn't quite finish the UPerm, I'll post a reconstruction tomorrow. I was laughing about it as well afterwards, don't feel too sad  I don't exactly deserve an official 6 second solve, let's be fair here.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 1, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> Fullstep, saw like 1.5 pairs in inspection. Wasn't sure where the corner for pair two would end up, just knew it would be top layer. Then easy insert, free pair, left fat antisune, U perm no AUF. Didn't quite finish the UPerm, I'll post a reconstruction tomorrow. I was laughing about it as well afterwards, don't feel too sad  I don't exactly deserve an official 6 second solve, let's be fair here.



Go to sleep! You start work in the morning! Don't +2 alarm clock!


----------



## Jojasca (Feb 1, 2016)

I just wanted to say thanks to those of you who organised the event, and everyone who made it such a welcoming environment. Jacob had a fantastic day and enjoyed every minute!


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 1, 2016)

Big thanks to the organisers and UKCA team for another great comp . And congrats to all those who got the PBs they wanted! See you all in Exeter...


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 1, 2016)

chungdavi said:


> It is true, unfortunately.
> 
> By the way, it was a fun competition, many thanks to Nevins and Zak for organizing, and of course also to James and the team.
> I'm sorry I made some judging and scrambling errors here and there, learned from the mistakes.



Don't worry about it David, thanks for the great amount of help for both day!

I'm more worried about how frequent the timer went faulty.

I've noticed quite a number of cubers have lost a few puzzles. I'll send out post-comp email tomorrow night so if you lost anything or so, please bear with us for another 36 hours-ish.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 1, 2016)

NevinsCPH said:


> Don't worry about it David, thanks for the great amount of help for both day!
> 
> I'm more worried about how frequent the timer went faulty.
> 
> I've noticed quite a number of cubers have lost a few puzzles. I'll send out post-comp email tomorrow night so if you lost anything or so, please bear with us for another 36 hours-ish.



The timer faults are quite common, this competition was no different to any other really. Most of the time it's due to a low battery or someone using the timer incorrectly so it's nothing to worry about. We just need to get into the habit of changing all of the timer batteries before a competition so that it reduces the amount even more. 

And yes, the amount of cubes and timers that went missing is truly shocking. In some cases it seems like there was obvious stealing occurring, I can't imagine any other way some of these items have gone missing. This is absolutely *not* acceptable under any circumstances and if we catch anyone stealing I can assure you that they will not get away with it lightly. At competitions you should always make sure to ask before borrowing a cube and make sure you return them to the person and not just leave it around or put it down on any table. I can let everyone know now that there was no lost property, nothing was left behind. Make sure you all check your bags to see if you accidentally picked up any cubes from someone else by accident and let them know. Let us know if you have any cubes that do not belong to you, we will try and find out who the original owner is. It is a shame I have to write a message like this not condoning stealing, something like this should be obvious.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 1, 2016)

I really hope nothing has been stolen. It would be the 1st I've heard of it at a UK comp but I know it has occurred elsewhere.

I hope it is the typical case of everyone having identical looking cubes and people accidentally picking up additional puzzles. Possibly the increase was due to so many new competitors who are not used to the situation. I'll stay optimistic for now.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Bet y'all don't think I'm so strange for being so insistant to smother my cubes with my custom scheme and logo now, huuuh?

But seriously tho, while we're on this topic, can I just give everyone a friendly ask to not play around with my puzzles without asking for permission first? I mean I guess it's fine if we've been to a number of comps together and we're quite familiar with each other, but it still seems like really bad manners sometimes. I'm sure i'm not the only one to get irritated by strangers picking up my cubes and messing with them without consent to do so. It's not that I don't want anyone else touching my cubes; if you asked, I'd more likely than not be happy to let you try my cube.

A little 'please' and maybe 'thank you' isn't so hard. Thanks.


----------



## DJ4Y (Feb 1, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Bet y'all don't think I'm so strange for being so insistant to smother my cubes with my custom scheme and logo now, huuuh?
> 
> But seriously tho, while we're on this topic, can I just give everyone a friendly ask to not play around with my puzzles without asking for permission first? I mean I guess it's fine if we've been to a number of comps together and we're quite familiar with each other, but it still seems like really bad manners sometimes. I'm sure i'm not the only one to get irritated by strangers picking up my cubes and messing with them without consent to do so. It's not that I don't want anyone else touching my cubes; if you asked, I'd more likely than not be happy to let you try my cube.
> 
> A little 'please' and maybe 'thank you' isn't so hard. Thanks.



I think I did this at the last cube meet where both you and I were present, sorry. :/


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 1, 2016)

Results are up, scrambles can be found on wcadb.net

Here's my 8.99+ reconstruction:

Scramble: F2 R2 F2 U2 L' U L F' D B' R B2 U F2 U L2 U' R2
z x // Inspection
R' D R' D2 // Cross
R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st Pair
U' L U2 L' U L U L' // 2nd Pair
R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd Pair
U L' U L // 4th Pair
U' l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R√2 // PLLish

Saw the White-Red pair since it's super obvious. I knew doing this pair wouldn't move the Yellow-Orange edge, and I knew the Yellow-Orange-Blue corner would be somewhere in the top layer after doing the first pair. Also rotationless which I guess I didn't realise until now. 48HTM, so like 6.9TPS which is pretty reasonable for me.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm sure a lot of the problem with missing cubes is just down to kids not paying attention to what they are doing. One "energetic" young lad even left a cube next to me while asking if I'd seen another one he'd lost and he was regularly picking up other people's cubes. There was no malice or larceny in his actions just a lack of care.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 1, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> I'm sure a lot of the problem with missing cubes is just down to kids not paying attention to what they are doing. One "energetic" young lad even left a cube next to me while asking if I'd seen another one he'd lost and he was regularly picking up other people's cubes. There was no malice or larceny in his actions just a lack of care.



Obviously this is the case in some scenarios. However there are cases where someone leaves a mat and timer and goes off to judge, and when he returns, they are both missing.

BONUS CONTENT: My 7s F2L in OH first round (Got a 17 on it)

Scramble: R' B U F2 R2 F L U F L F U2 R' F2 U2 D2 L2 F2 U2
z2 x // Inspection
U' z' U' R U' R' U // xcross
R U R' U' R x' z' R U' R' // 2nd pair
R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' // 4th pair
r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 1, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> Obviously this is the case in some scenarios. However there are cases where someone leaves a mat and timer and goes off to judge, and when he returns, they are both missing.



There's no excuse for that.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 1, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> There's no excuse for that.



Yet it happens all the time. I don't mind when people sit and use my timer but often enough it leaves the table. Make sure you put your name on your timer so at least it can be returned to you easily if a mistake occurs.

If you don't want people to use your cubes you should get into the habit of keeping them in a bag when you are not using them.

If you don't want someone accidentally taking you puzzles you really should consider making them unique. Get some personalised logo stickers or swap out a side for an irregular shade.

I have never lost a puzzle at a comp or meet but you don't have to go to my extreme lengths to hold onto your stuff =)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 1, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> Scramble: R' B U F2 R2 F L U F L F U2 R' F2 U2 D2 L2 F2 U2
> z2 x // Inspection
> U' z' U' R U' R' U // xcross
> *z'* R U R' U' R x' z' R U' R' // 2nd pair
> ...



Nice fails.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 1, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> Obviously this is the case in some scenarios. However there are cases where someone leaves a mat and timer and goes off to judge, and when he returns, they are both missing.
> 
> BONUS CONTENT: My 7s F2L in OH first round (Got a 17 on it)
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but the 2nd pair doesn't seem right here. I can see the xcross getting formed on the U Face but then lose track.

alg.cubing.net reconstruction: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R-_B_...-_R-_U-_R_U_R_D_R-_U-_R_D-_R-_U2_R-_U-_//_PLL


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 1, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Nice fails.



Ah, missing z'. I see. Thanks.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 2, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> Yet it happens all the time. I don't mind when people sit and use my timer but often enough it leaves the table. Make sure you put your name on your timer so at least it can be returned to you easily if a mistake occurs.
> 
> If you don't want people to use your cubes you should get into the habit of keeping them in a bag when you are not using them.
> 
> ...



I remember I used to mark on of the screws with sharpee so if I lost it no one knows I marked them and get rid of the marking. But now I just keep them in the bag unless I need them. Tried taking my 5x5 for a bit, don't know where to leave it when I went to do judging and other thing, then proceed to forget where I left it.


----------

